# Raw food morning conversation



## showelott (Oct 12, 2012)

My husband came into the kitchen this morning while I was feeding Lizzie.
Husband: what is she eating?
Me: pork ribs
<pause>
Husband: how come you feed me squash and she gets pork ribs?

Guess I'm going back to the store to pick up some more ribs for the whole family to eat tonight!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Does she do OK with the raw pork? I'm looking for something different for Riley but he hasn't had pork except in kibble.


----------



## showelott (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Rita - I'm following the whole prey raw feeding model. There is a great Facebook group at Raw Feeding (RF) that has a wealth of info. So far, Lizzie is tolerating chicken wings and thighs and pork ribs (raw and with bone, of course). Next week we'll move onto turkey. I'm also trying to find a good source of rabbit.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Try Hare-today.com. I rotate with Darwin's, canned and RMB's. Riley's had chicken, beef and lamb RMB's. Somehow I worry the pork won't agree with him so I haven't tried it. I don't know why, he's done fine with everything so far. I bought some Orijen to use for treats and in treat balls. That gives him gas.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

On another dog- husband thing, I came home from work one day, Riley greeted me, I started into the whole "I love you, you're so handsome" baby talk thing. DH standing behind him saying WTH?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RitaandRiley said:


> On another dog- husband thing, I came home from work one day, Riley greeted me, I started into the whole "I love you, you're so handsome" baby talk thing. DH standing behind him saying WTH?


In this house, it's the opposite... DH (the self-professed "dog hater") wouldn't THINK of greeting me before he and Kodi get done with their love-fest!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

ound: I'm guilty of making my human family feel a little less important than the Prince. I think I might read up on starting a homemade raw diet for Timmy. He's getting a commercial raw food now so homemade has to be cheaper. There is a great stall at our local farmer's market that has all kinds of organic meats, they had rabbit last week. I might be hitting you all up with raw food questions soon.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I worry about his diet being balanced so I'm afraid to go completely homemade. But then I think, my kids never ate a perfectly balanced and complete diet (I did try) and they're perfectly fine. I have Karen Becker's cookbook(raw) and Susan Thixton's cookbook(cooked). Have not used them yet. I don't necessarily feel raw is better than cooked(except bones) I just want the food to be fresh, not processed, human grade and not filled with a lot of vitamin mineral supplements, I'd rather have the nutrients come from the food, not the lab. He's having a nice chicken foot right now, a special birthday treat.


----------



## showelott (Oct 12, 2012)

Rita - thanks for the link to Hare Today - looks like a great source of meat that I can't get at the grocery store - llamas, rabbits, quail.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I actually see some raw food suggestions on dogfoodadvisor in the discussion sections. There's a woman called Hound Dog Mom that has 3 Bloodhounds and feeds them complete raw that posts a lot of useful info. There's also a forum section there you can search.


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

FWIW, I ordered rabbit, chicken, pork & duck from Hare-Today and Halle loves (and tolerates) all of them - I'll most certainly order again! I got the 1 pound meat, organ & bone choices. They shipped when they said they would - it arrived still frozen - just a great experience.

Halle gets 1/4 cup freeze dried K9Natural, mixed with water & 1/10 pound raw meat, some from Hare-Today and some from BlueRidgeBeef for each meal. I rotate the meats, so she can have variety - she's happy & healthy and LOVES her food.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Also try mypetcarnivore.com


----------

